# Shiatsu twins



## abner135 (May 31, 2009)

I made this over the weekend hope you like:xbones:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very nice ...I never knew people for new mexico sounded like New Yorker's LOL


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great idea....nice moves


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job abner, good movement!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

LOL, that's a riot. Great idea.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been looking for a unique idea for one of my extra Shiatsu's. I think the kissing couple would be great! Any pictures of the build?


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

morbid mike said:


> very nice ...I never knew people for new mexico sounded like New Yorker's LOL


I know I had to look at the location twice....

A new twist on a shiatsu prop. Good idea.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very unique and different.


----------

